# I messed up my monitor colors!!!!!



## Cyndi (Jul 14, 2000)

I messed up my monitor colors really bad. I am a little computer literate, but I am not the swiftest, if you know what I mean. I was playing around in settings trying new colors under appearances (in Windows 95). Everything was perfect before that, but now I have everything weird colored on and off the Internet. I cannot see all of the icons I used to see and some are just plain fuzzy. I don't know how to undo it. I thought maybe there would be like a default button to make everything go back to the original way, but I can't find one. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## donS (May 28, 2000)

Cyndi--

Here's something to try: go to *Start/Settings/Control Panel/Display* and bring up the *Settings* tab. (Write down whatever your monitor setting are in case you need to undo the following changes later!) If it shows 16 or 256 colors, change it to *High Color(16 bit)*. Then change both the screen and desktop size to 640 by 480 (unless you know that you ran at 800 by 600 before).

You may have to restart your computer before the settings take effect; go ahead and give it a try. _If it messes your display up, restart in *Safe Mode* by rebooting and pressing F8, then go back in and change the settings back to what they were before._

If changing the display settings doesn't help, post back and we'll try something else.

Good luck--

Don S.


----------

